# Bearded Collie lost CM0



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

My friends Bearded Collie has been missing since early this morning, he was let out in her garden at about 5:30am, he has escaped before when he has been spooked by thunder, fireworks, etc, but to our knowledge there wasn't anything to scare him. I've been out looking for him with Star this morning for over 3 hours out on the Marshes, but no signs, which is unusual, he is either seen or returned back home by this time.

DogLost - Lost: Slate And White Bearded Collie Male In South East (CM0) 'JAMIE' 72911


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Found safe and well, about 13 hours after he went missing


----------

